# 2004 rack in a 69 GTO



## JHarbin (Nov 19, 2009)

We are installing a 2004 GTO rack in a 69 GTO. It has been fit tested and mounted but we are having trouble finding the taper to bore the link on the 69 to fit the 2004 tie rod. The angles are different. Are there any aftermarket parts (rods, links or both) out their to make it work or does anyone know where to get a tapered reamer for the 2004 rod angle. We also would need the angle if anyone knows it. Measured the small and large ends with a caliper but not very accurate per the formula for the taper. Any help would be great.


----------



## goatroper9 (Nov 21, 2009)

Try Speedway, McMaster-Carr, Applied Racing Technology, or Trick Tools for reamers. All have websites and are great to deal with.

Sounds like a pretty cool project too.:seeya:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

:agree
I'd like to see pictures of the intall too.


----------

